
Crypto-Watcher - mobb111
https://github.com/adrijano/crypto-watcher
======
mobb111
Crypto-watcher is simple program showing price of cryptocurrency in USD and
EUR. It's simple to use and everyone can use it.

List of cryptocurrency:

Btc - Bitcoin

Eth - Ethereum

Xrp - Ripple

Ltc - Litecoin

Bch - Bitcoin cash

Pax - Paxos standard

Xlm - Stellar

Programmed in python with PySimpleGUI.

How it works:

Program sends requests on Bitstamp API and recive back prices of
cryptocurrency's.

How to use: Python

pip3 install -r requirements.txt

python3 cw.py

python3 cw-web.py

Added standalone Web App with PySimpleGUIWeb.

Windows:

cd dist folder

cw.exe

